# J2997 Cathflo.... coding for declotting PICC line



## jrs7117 (Feb 2, 2016)

I am having trouble coding drug J2997. It is an IVP but from what I am reading you need to bill using CPT code 36593.  My question is do I still code the 96374? I was declined on one for a wrong Dx.  Is anyone else struggling with his??


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org (Feb 2, 2016)

You would code the 36593 Declotting of Vascular Device or Catheter along with the drug. Declotting is a procedure and the IVP is part of the procedure. It would not be appropriate to code the 96374 in addition to the procedure.

An ICD-10 code of T82.898(A,D or S) should also be used when billing for declotting. Other diagnosis could be used if complication was due to an infection.

Rhonda


----------



## zinamarie (Apr 12, 2017)

*J2997 Cathflo -  ICD 10 Dx code selection after CMS LCD revision effective 1/1/2017*

In the CMS LCD L35428,  code T82.898 is not listed as medical necessity now.  If Cathflo is administered due to negative blood return which had been coded with T82.898 other complication in the past,  is this now coded with Z45.2 Adjustment and management of vascular access device?  Routine, not complication? We have received a denial with the T82.898. Any clarification on this is appreciated.

Thank you, Zina


----------



## relong (May 24, 2017)

we code 36593 with T82.594A + the primary diagnosis.


----------

